# Had some fun today



## blhunter3

I had the itch to get bowfishing. I missed alot of last year due to the late start in the field and Im afraid the same thing will happen again

Got one right off the bat. Shot four times total only got one, though I did hit another one, but he pulled off.










Bob the goose is helping me look for more fish.


















And here are some ugly swans. I have only seen 3 swans in Battle Lake for the last 6 years, and now they are all over.


----------



## MN goose killa

nice work!


----------



## carp_killer

nice joe. did whitehorse get one? and bob the goose is dead now   good old bob wasnt spose to die


----------



## blhunter3

He was in Fargo, and someone stole my goose!!!!


----------



## rednek

was it banded :lol: nice work :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

rednek said:


> was it banded :lol: nice work :beer:


No :******: I looked when it was alive.


----------



## carp_killer

o ya joe i forgot to tell ya that i took his neck collar off last weekend since he wasnt looking so great and i didnt want you to get it :lol: it looks good on my lanyard 8)


----------



## rednek

yea and that $100 reward band looks sweet on mine :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

Well we will have to wait for a swan to die to get a band then, when them nasty things where standing on the ice there was something shiny on ones leg.


----------



## weasle414

What About Bob?


----------



## rednek

he kicked the bucket


----------



## blhunter3

Bob had a broken wing and froze to death and someone stole him from the dock.


----------



## weasle414

Poor Bob


----------



## carp_killer

bl now you want to kill trudy the swan  i cant have my favorite goose and my favorite swan die in the same year 8)


----------



## rednek

then you better not envite me out there again :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

trapper_2 said:


> bl now you want to kill trudy the swan  i cant have my favorite goose and my favorite swan die in the same year 8)


Grow a pair good lord. 8)


----------



## carp_killer

we can kill trudy if you eat her then bl :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

I am never eat a swan again as long as I live.


----------



## weasle414

Lol, what does swan taste like BL? Refresh our memories a bit :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

Swan taste like crap. NO ifs, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## carp_killer

but wouldnt it be worth it for that band  ill even show you the one with a neck collar if you will eat it and its still around


----------



## blhunter3

A neck collar isn't even worth eating that horrid creature.


----------



## weasle414

So BL kills it, Trapper eats it! Problem solved. But how are you guys going to *LEGALLY* get a swan?? :-?


----------



## blhunter3

weasle414 said:


> So BL kills it, Trapper eats it! Problem solved. But how are you guys going to *LEGALLY* get a swan?? :-?


Go to ND or say it was going to attack us. :beer:


----------



## weasle414

Haha, alright.. Well I'm not going to say a swan was attacking me anytime soon and I can't afford to go to ND so I guess I'll leave the swanning up to you guys out west.


----------



## carp_killer

ok well heres the plan weasle i just came up with this genious idea a little bit ago. im gunna take my retriever make a lasso in the line and wait for him to come swimming along quick throw it over his head pull him in bl gets the band off of it and i cut the string loose swan flys away and lives happily ever after with out the anooying piece of metal on his foot. :lol: and of course then we have a band and how many people would be able to tell a story like that before :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

How about you get the band off, I think them things bite.


----------



## carp_killer

well ill bring some tape and we will do like they do for the alligators just wrap its beak up for a few seconds


----------



## blhunter3

Sounds good. I don't think anyone else venture's into the bowfishing forum except rednek, wealse, you and I.


----------



## carp_killer

hick and soggysandwich come in here to but i think thats it


----------



## rednek

> blhunter3
> I don't think anyone else venture's into the bowfishing forum except rednek, wealse, you and I.


 :lol: yea no kiddin.... well i see soggy on here once in awhile

give me alittle while i got to pick up wealse and well meet you guys up there. wealse has some experience chasein waterfowl.


----------



## carp_killer

if you 2 are coming all 4 of us are sure to wind up dead


----------



## rednek

but it would be one he!! of a story about us :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Tim, I gotta bring Biggy with, too. Remember, he's the one who actually tackled the goose... I just helped to corner it on somebodys porch.


----------



## carp_killer

remind me again why i bowfish with you 2 or even claim i know you :lol:

this thread is a perfect example of how much we need spring to hurry up we go from shooting tullibee to wrestling geese and swans to get a band


----------



## rednek

> trapper_2 Posted: Wed Jan 14, 2009 8:34 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> remind me again why i bowfish with you 2 or even claim i know you


 because you always go home laughin :beer:



> trapper_2 Posted: Wed Jan 14, 2009 8:34 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> this thread is a perfect example of how much we need spring to hurry up we go from shooting tullibee to wrestling geese and swans to get a band


ha ha ha no kidding, this 20 below crap is gettin old


----------



## carp_killer

o ya thats right i forgot that was the reason 

-20 would feel like a heat wave here my thermometer said -- this morning when i woke up at 630 and im pretty sure it goes to -35 before it does that i like those 70 degree days myself


----------



## rednek

yea, but you my friend dont have to work outside in this. you get to sit in a nice warm classroom and i have to stand on a loader 30 ft in the air to load airplains


----------



## weasle414

Where's Al Gore and his "global warming" now?! He promised it'd get warmer that a-hole!!!


----------



## carp_killer

ya no kidding this global warming needs to hurry up. i vote we tie him to a tree in his shorts and t shirt today and we will see how much he thinks the earth is warming then but i sure wish it was

nice warm classroom hahaha more like wear a jacket since its so dam cold in the school


----------



## rednek

global warmin :lol:



> trapper_2 Posted: Thu Jan 15, 2009 11:27 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nice warm classroom hahaha more like wear a jacket since its so dam cold in the school


sh!t i will trade ya. im sick of bein outside


----------

